# Think I found my next varmint rifle



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Check this out guys:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yepppers !! I will call em...you shoot them on the other side of the county !

Wow....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You go bar-d !! Lets go dinosaur hunting.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You go bar-d !! Lets go dinosaur hunting.


Dinosaur hunting sounds AWESOME! I'm in!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice!

We have Dinosaurs in TX, don't we bar-d? Which one of these high fence ranches can turn us onto t-rex?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Tyrannosaurus Tex.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There you go. Hey bar-d what are you doing on this late??


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8257223/Mammoth-could-be-reborn-in-four-years.html

Just give it some time, you will have a target


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> There you go. Hey bar-d what are you doing on this late??


Couldn't sleep. Happens to me quite often. Guilty conscience I guess.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one bar-d, think that guy should be putting those empty casing's in his back pocket to help hold him down.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good grief....who carry's this gun through the field getting ready for a good set up ?

Perhaps we can use this gun ontop of Chris's truck.

Is this a fox hunting gun ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Couldn't sleep. Happens to me quite often. Guilty conscience I guess.


Sorry to hear that bar-d, you want us to sing to you?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Sorry to hear that bar-d, you want us to sing to you?


Might be just a wee bit creepy. Not sure it would help but thanks just the same.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Good grief....who carry's this gun through the field getting ready for a good set up ?
> 
> Perhaps we can use this gun ontop of Chris's truck.
> 
> Is this a fox hunting gun ?


That is a hunt what ever the heck you want to gun. Not sure you could find a fox that was shot with that thing!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Good one bar-d, think that guy should be putting those empty casing's in his back pocket to help hold him down.


I think he could use a few rocks in his pockets. Seems to lose ground on every shot don't he.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bar-d you aint considering one of these fir hoggen are ya? You could make a mount on your 3-piont hitch for transportin with a rotating swivel seat on the tractor add you some spot lights and you would have ya a hoggen and doggen rig fir sure. Shoot packs not singles.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Now that would be AWESOME ! 1000 yard shots at hogs !!!! Might want to get some dies cause Im betting factory rounds are a bit high $$$ lol

I would to SEE one shot but Im not gonna be the one to shoulder it..lol

Bar-D where you at here in Tx


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

on second thought we could take 3000 yard shots with ease...lol


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Bar-d you aint considering one of these fir hoggen are ya? You could make a mount on your 3-piont hitch for transportin with a rotating swivel seat on the tractor add you some spot lights and you would have ya a hoggen and doggen rig fir sure. Shoot packs not singles.


 Good idea Big D. I think I might mount it on my 267 Cat Track Loader http://www.ritchiewiki.com/wiki/index.php/Caterpillar_267_Multi_Terrain_Loader and have hydraulic elevation control!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> Now that would be AWESOME ! 1000 yard shots at hogs !!!! Might want to get some dies cause Im betting factory rounds are a bit high $$$ lol
> 
> I would to SEE one shot but Im not gonna be the one to shoulder it..lol
> 
> Bar-D where you at here in Tx


Fisher County, NW of Abilene.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

NOW Your talking you still needin some help fixin fence?? I 'll be your spotter. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fixing fence?? When bar-d said he was taking on fencing i thought he meant he was jumpin' around with one of them epee's.(I used to think an epee was an electrionic whizz).


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Bar-d as long as you dont end up like this guy!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Good idea Big D. I think I might mount it on my 267 Cat Track Loader http://www.ritchiewiki.com/wiki/index.php/Caterpillar_267_Multi_Terrain_Loader and have hydraulic elevation control!


Now you are talkin....Make a seat mounted to quick detach allow for a rail and light and you have yourself a great combo


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow Yote ! no more iron shooting ha ha...I have never seen that happen.

Always wondered what a ricochet sounded like.

Talk about being square to your target....That would make me think twice.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the polish military have been using a 20 mm sniper rifle like that for decades and they have actually taken out russian t48 and t54 and t64 tanks with them and a few years ago at an international sniper shoot a romanian team of women hit a refridgerator sized target at 6000 yards 5 times in a row and missed a m60 hull at 9000 yards by ten feet


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is some shooting. At those yardages what type of scope are they using ? M60 hull is a tank correct ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

9000 yards !! wow Thats like 5 miles. I'd have to mount a small telescope of one.

Yes an m60 is indeed a tank.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> team of women hit a refridgerator sized target at 6000 yards 5 times in a row and missed a m60 hull at 9000 yards by ten feet


Glad my wife is Japanese. WOuldn't want to piss those women off.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i beleive the scope was a schmidt and bender 12x40x50 but i could be wrong and yes a m60 is a tank that was used by the us military till the latet 70s early 80s


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I would love to see those shots made in person that is. Just watch how they set up and the shot taken. That is totaly amazing 5 miles and ping...at that yardage I wonder how much energy is left ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would assume enough to penetrate the hide of a coyote and probably a tank as well with APB's.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely needs some Lead in his Pockets!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

If he kept shooting he would make it home on his belly.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

at 9000 yards it has the energy to punch through 2.5 inches of steel or up to 5 inches aluminum and it is still moving at supersonic speeds at 7000 yards so it is an amazing round

on a side note the .270 win was not a very accurate or reliable round until there was a surplus of 20mm powder available throu hecules in the early 50s and some reloaders tried it and found it was the perfect propellent for the 270


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again...that is totally amazing. Do you have one yet ?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

palo pinto count due west of abilene....maybe we can hunt sometime...but you keep that shoulder breaker at homme...lol


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

lucas_shane said:


> palo pinto count due west of abilene....maybe we can hunt sometime...but you keep that shoulder breaker at homme...lol


I may be all turned around but I thought Palo Pinto County was east of Abilene.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

I only wish i could get one but i dont know where i could put it


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Need to build a vault


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont think a single vault would do it since the ammo is a pound or more a peice and having as many rounds as i have for my ither rifles would require a stell rinforced concrete bunker


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well that was the thought a room the size of my living room. Or better yet..the size of my garage large enough to use a fork lift for all that ammo...that would be alot of ammo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just stand it up in the corner, and the ammo crates would make a coffee table.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...good idea Don.

Or use it as a tv tower.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Setting one in the P/U bed would sure give the tailgater a reason to back off.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

bar-d said:


> I may be all turned around but I thought Palo Pinto County was east of Abilene.


I live in Strawn wich is 76 miles west of Ft worth and 76 miles east of Abilene....lol....sorry I just read what I wrote and I must of had the head up a$$ syndrome.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have shot a 7.25 " group at 750 yds. in the winter time when we could get across on snowmobiles with a head cross wind and the target was a steel plate that was 18x18. I am rather proud of that shooting. I went to the range the other day and couldn't get any smaller group than 1.25" at 100 yds. different rifle, there may have been some cold temps involoved in the other day shoot.


----------

